# Silver wire for jewellery



## CubadogDavidalock (Oct 3, 2012)

I am trying to make my good lady some jewellery, I am being very unsuccessful finding silver wire here in Dubai - can anyone help?

I have tried he gold souks but nobody wants to help:-(

Thanks in advance


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

CubadogDavidalock said:


> I am trying to make my good lady some jewellery, I am being very unsuccessful finding silver wire here in Dubai - can anyone help?
> 
> I have tried he gold souks but nobody wants to help:-(
> 
> Thanks in advance


You could try the jewelry market in Bur Dubai. The area around and behind the Dubai museum. There are quite a few silver shops there and you should be able to find what you are looking for.. good luck..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Bead Palace in Jumeirah http://www.localsearch.ae/en/profile/bead-palace--and--accessories/dubai/94294895495943948963929/

Also, if you type jewellery making shop Jumeirah in google, you will find some other useful leads.


----------

